# Derek Trucks on jamming



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Best advice I've seen in some time.

http://alanpaul.net/2015/04/derek-trucks-10-commandments-of-jam/


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

I think this was covered before, but, always worth repeating.* 

1. Just listen.*
Make sure that when you’re on stage with others, you are paying attention to what’s going on 
and not getting self-involved in your own world.
*2. Respect everyone else’s musical space.*
The easiest way to kill a vibe is by jumping in and adding your two cents too soon, while someone 
else is still trying to build something. Just let things happen.
*3. Make you sure you are telling a story.*
Never just be playing scales, filling space or going through the motions. Sometimes people resort 
to such tactics just to fill space but it’s always a mistake. Longer solos aren’t always better solos. 
Always have something to say.
*4. Try to play an emotion.*
Always be aware of what emotion you want to convey and try to tap into it. You can often hear
what a great soloist is going through. It doesn’t take words to express a thought; you can definitely 
spell out emotions musically and should always strive to do so.
*5. Never use the bandstand to practice.*
Don’t waste time working through things. It’s great to take chances but not to try things you are 
completely unsure of. Save your practice time for off stage.
*6. Treat the stage as your church.*
Respect what you are doing. If you want people to respect what you’re doing and think it means something, 
you have to act like it does. All great artists treat the stage like it is sanctified.
*7. Make sure your intentions are right.*
Don’t be up there to boost your ego or career. Mean what you’re doing and appreciate it. You won’t get 
anywhere musically if you are just on stage to impress people.
*8. Always make the band sound better.*
Don’t just highlight what you do; serve the group and the music. Playing rhythm behind someone or even 
sitting out at the right moment is just as important as soloing. Some people sound great when they’re 
doing their thing but just get in the way when they’re not.
*9. Educate with your music.*
Always move forward and turn your audience on to new things instead of relying on the same old tricks. 
A core audience gets stuck listening to one group and think that’s it, but you’re around so much music 
and should always be inspired by new things. It’s important to pass that along, and it keeps you out of ruts.
*10, Make sure you mean what you’re doing.*
Do what you want and love. If you’re playing with somebody, you might as well do it right. No matter what 
the gig, dig in and go to town.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So what if a fellow guitarist in the band I play with is playing something wrong? I have pointed this out politely to him twice and he doesn't change it. It totally throws me off! I hate this song. I have played it for him while he sat there and listened to me do it according to the original recorded track but then he plays it and does it his way. I was really pissed but I just kept it inside. When we practice I never suggest this song! Someone else inevitably does. I get angry! He has ears! His way isn't the way it was originally recorded!


Just reading number 10! When you play what you want and love it really shows in your playing. This attitude really shows in my playing. People in the band notice! I played and improv blues and I love playing blues. The compliment that I got for killing the solo just made my day! It's so nice when all that hard work and practicing pays off!

I also have to say that Mr. Cheezyryder has been so supportive and is sort of a mentor for me. When I have had my doubts about my play abilities, he has been there to pick me up off the floor and offer me sage advice! A good friend!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2015)

Lola said:


> When we practice I never suggest this song! Someone else inevitably does.


Next time this happens,;
1) respond, 'only if he plays it correct', or ..
2) play it anyway. when it comes to the point where he flubs it,
you stop playing so that the rest of the band can hear how out
of whack it really is and perhaps persuade him to 'do it right'
3) slap him silly.


----------

